# wow, my dog is



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

really stupid.
She just ate a thing of chocolate pudding.
jumped up on the counter and snagged it while I went to use the restroom. needless to say she got a butt smack (I know Im not suposed to spank) but I was ferious she lept onto the dang counter and stole food.

I wont tolerate that or anyother food stealing. I hope she learned something from the loud NO and smack.

I am not for spanking and this is the first time I ever smacked her. I just was so mad! I acted in a way a mom would a naughty kid..I guess I forgot she is a dog and doesnt get what she did wrong with the butt whack and I am sorry if that offends anyone but it was just a reaction seeing her nasty paws on the kitchen counter eatting MY food!!! sorta ranting and i feel really bad now that a smacked her booty but ugh.. -.-

*yes, I talked to the vets too and the front desk women told me she will be fine so I am going with what they tell me. *


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww man I hate food stealing. I don't allow either of the boys in the kitchen period. When we eat we eat at the table and they have to stay in their beds and they can't get up till we're done and the table is cleared. No begging in my house lol. They have gotten used to the routine so they don't even try to go in the kitchen any more. 
Don't feel so bad I've lost my temper and spanked the boys once or twice. She'll forget about it.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

yeah, same here I think begging and stealing is just disgusting! and her being on the kitchen counter where we make our food was even more disgusting! She has NEVER done that before but since her heat she has a listening issue and has been doing what she wants and getting in trouble alot more as if she forgot what I trained her. I have to rider her rear all day pretty much because she wants to chew and get into stuff she isnt allowed to and she knows this already! she knows better than to get on the counter!!!!!!! she knows not to go into the kitchen period! so why she did it I will never know but the loud No and spank was enough to freak her out. She looked at me like,"OH NO!"

I can't stop feeling so bad though because she is hormonal but that doesnt give the ok to run the show over here. IM the boss not her.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh yea she's got the hormonal brattieness goin on. When I got Dosia fixed he got so mad at me he got into trouble every day! He would tear up all my plants outside and he would knock over the trash can and drag things all over the yard OMG I wanted to beat him soooooo bad!!!! He got over it and straightened his butt right out!!! I'm sure she'll do the same. She's just gotta get her hormones right again


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

yeah, and i guess 6 weeks after her heat I will be getting her spayed so I have to deal with the nightmare brat until then!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

She'll straighten out


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah, I know.....I just can't stand it now. LOL!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> really stupid.
> She just ate a thing of chocolate pudding.
> jumped up on the counter and snagged it while I went to use the restroom. needless to say she got a butt smack (I know Im not suposed to spank) but I was ferious she lept onto the dang counter and stole food.
> 
> ...


The title of this thread should have read " WOW I'm really stupid!" You cannot blame a dog for you leaving something in her reach while unsupervised. While eventually you should be able to leave things out without the dog eating them it also takes training.
Also "spanking" a dog after the fact does nothing but make your dog afraid and unsure of you. Dogs do not learn like people they do not understand what they did wrong 2 mins ago. All she knew is you came back and you were really mad and hit her. If you do not catch them in the act you cannot correct them. It makes me sad to see ppl be so unfair to a dog and correct them without the dog understanding what it was for.

{sigh} I have to go or I would write more.....


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Spare the rod spoil the child... After a long conversation with my pops he said there's a fine line between raising a dog vs a child but that it's darn near close to the same thing. 

A good parent knows when proper discipline is needed & usually hurts the discipliner more than the disciplinee. A good smack on the hiney every now and again is tolerable & to me is sometimes well needed & not at all abuse. It's when it's taken to the next level & out of hand is when it crosses that line which ppl should realize. 

Hope she's okay otherwise I'm sure it messed with her stomach a bit.

Though it is a good point kennels made - it is best to correct the situation while 'in the moment'.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

she was on the counter eating the pudding when I walked in. I am sorry for using my kitchen as what it is used for but that is my opinion. dog's shouldn't be on a kitchen counter eatting anything wheather I leave food up there or not (I am really sorry but this is just how I view it and it maybe wrong but I am no dog expert I am just a dog owner) it wasn't in her reach she had to leap up on the counter to get it so when I came back and seen her on the counter I smacked her and told her NO!
she was in the act while I corrected otherwise I wouldn't have done anything but call my vets and ask about the chocolate she ate. I could see calling me stupid if the food was on a level she could get too but to call me that for having food on a counter......idk, doesnt sound right too me. (again I am just a dog owner so I guess I see it diffrently then everyone else?)


----------



## erik (Dec 8, 2009)

wouldn't worry bout it everybody has there own opinion. she'll be just fine.no damage done..


----------



## Fatadam9 (Jan 18, 2010)

Brooklyn has gotten a butt smack a few times, when caught in the act, and it works! Cause she knows what she did, and has never been a repeat offender.. I agree minutes later it is a no-no.. but if she is acting out of the norm... I like to keep her honest! Sometimes the all so simple NO, in a raised tone just doesn't get the point across. I'm condoning it at all! But there has been a few times when it's been neccesary. Not everything has to be done by the book...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I see no harm done in a well placed smack on the rump for *major* offenses, (only when caught in the act) which I see was done in this situation. I would consider this a major offense! When I caught Helena chewing on flip flops I'd whop her a couple times on the hind end. And now I have a dog that is perfectly mannered to be left out in the house 24/7 if we are home or not. She doesn't chew up ANYTHING. And I sure can't hit very hard! haha I'm a big wimp and I sure wasn't even trying to hurt her, it was an attention getter. I scared her more by a booming voice and saying NO CHEW! Of course it has a lot to do with the dogs personality. I would never spank a shy or timid dog. But Helena is a big dominant bull headed female! I always tried the path to least resistance first. Such as I started training her with a nylon slip collar, then tried a martingale type with a chain, and then a head collar... what finally worked to teach her to heal was the prong collar, used it for a good 3 months or so... and it was effective. Just depends on the dog like I said. As well as consistency of the owner!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> If you do not catch them in the act you cannot correct them. It makes me sad to see ppl be so unfair to a dog and correct them without the dog understanding what it was for.


since i have 2 and really never know which one did it (anything) .. i point at whatever it is .. then point at them and say NO in a very stern voice.. i do it a couple of times .. usually as soon as i point at it they both look very guilty.. Daisy rolls over and Dre looks around like he doesnt know whats going on.. haha..


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

i only use butt taps to get attention. if they do somethin naughty i use my voice for correction. otherwise i would probly beat em silly  i could go on for days about the amazing things lace and george have done, and although my beleifs are lacey is perfect and george is a little demon child... things are sometimes (very rarely) reversed and she was the one bein naughty. omg tho- when lacey was in heat- she was the most stubborn, lazy, disobedient little thing i've ever seen. it wore off weeks later but omg. we were not seein things eye to eye at all. she has been known to jump on the counter when i wasn't home n steal whole sticks of butter before... never tried it when i'm home tho... i think when they go thru their "lady" cycle they just think they are queen bee n we just gotta try not to kill em while they do...  good luck!!!! ahahaha


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

I think that it was a good warning.
But you should for sure start making them stay out of the kitchen.
Becauset let's be honest when they smell something good, do they really think about consequences? And even if they do It's totally worth it. lol
I mean seriously I would steal trevor's pudding if all I was going to get was a love tap.
RRAWWWRR. lmao thought I'd lighten the mood 
But Tiva has that same problem. So now we don't even let her in the kitchen.
The are so sneaky sometimes, especially when it comes to people food.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I see no harm done in a well placed smack on the rump for *major* offenses, (only when caught in the act) which I see was done in this situation. I would consider this a major offense! When I caught Helena chewing on flip flops I'd whop her a couple times on the hind end. And now I have a dog that is perfectly mannered to be left out in the house 24/7 if we are home or not. She doesn't chew up ANYTHING. And I sure can't hit very hard! haha I'm a big wimp and I sure wasn't even trying to hurt her, it was an attention getter. I scared her more by a booming voice and saying NO CHEW! Of course it has a lot to do with the dogs personality. I would never spank a shy or timid dog. But Helena is a big dominant bull headed female! I always tried the path to least resistance first. Such as I started training her with a nylon slip collar, then tried a martingale type with a chain, and then a head collar... what finally worked to teach her to heal was the prong collar, used it for a good 3 months or so... and it was effective. Just depends on the dog like I said. As well as consistency of the owner!


 *Riley is an outgoing/stubborn dog. the butt smack didn't phase her. she is normally such a great dog i never had to smack her booty ever!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to get her spayed!*



cEElint said:


> since i have 2 and really never know which one did it (anything) .. i point at whatever it is .. then point at them and say NO in a very stern voice.. i do it a couple of times .. usually as soon as i point at it they both look very guilty.. Daisy rolls over and Dre looks around like he doesnt know whats going on.. haha..


 *LOL, I did that once wih the girls. Point at them and stare. lol! of course the guilty one always shows they did wrong. lol*



beccaboo said:


> i only use butt taps to get attention. if they do somethin naughty i use my voice for correction. otherwise i would probly beat em silly  i could go on for days about the amazing things lace and george have done, and although my beleifs are lacey is perfect and george is a little demon child... things are sometimes (very rarely) reversed and she was the one bein naughty. omg tho- when lacey was in heat- she was the most stubborn, lazy, disobedient little thing i've ever seen. it wore off weeks later but omg. we were not seein things eye to eye at all. she has been known to jump on the counter when i wasn't home n steal whole sticks of butter before... never tried it when i'm home tho... i think when they go thru their "lady" cycle they just think they are queen bee n we just gotta try not to kill em while they do...  good luck!!!! ahahaha


 *GUH, she is being such a brat! lol.....glad i am spaying BOTH dogs. now I cant wait to do it F' the fear of stitches! those are nothing compaired to this nightmare! xD*



Nizmosmommy said:


> I think that it was a good warning.
> But you should for sure start making them stay out of the kitchen.
> Becauset let's be honest when they smell something good, do they really think about consequences? And even if they do It's totally worth it. lol
> I mean seriously I would steal trevor's pudding if all I was going to get was a love tap.
> ...


 *they both are trained to stay out of the kitchen but i think it has to do with her hormones right now because she has never misbehaved until now..lil pooper. xD lol, I wouldnt steal a mans pudding! them are fightin' words!!!!!!!! >D*


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

pshhhh I'm pregnant.
and not even a little scared of Trevor lol.
Cuz heeee can't touch me.
nanananana lol.
So the pudding is mine for now


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

what a little brat Riley stealing mommas pudding!

i dont see that you did anything wrong in this situation. at christmas we left the house for a bit Peanut got into the christmas presents and ate himself a whole 4 lb rum cake and box of chocolates. these were wrapped up and on a shelf. he knows better than to eat any human foods let alone help himself to desserts he got to have milk of magnesia as a punishment since the vet said to. he hasnt be into anything since that. lesson learned


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

haha, wb! I didn't think I did anything wrong. I correct while she did it. my view is it wasnt my fault i had food on the counter where it belonged and the dog got up there


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks  was hiking  yeah i totally dont see anything wrong with it. she knows not to get on tables and i dont see anything wrong with consequenses


----------



## rednose420 (Mar 2, 2010)

my deke jumped on my kitchen counter ONCE when he was a puppy. My fiance works at red robin and brought me home a chicken strip from work. I opened the box it came in and the phone rang. I was only in the other room long enough to pick up the phone and walk straight back to the kitchen. I looked in the box and it seemed like there was less chicken. so i look for deke and he was layin on my couch staring right at me. not chewing or anything. so i act like i am not looking at him thinkin maybe he hid it somewhere and watched out of the corner of my eye and when he thought i wasnt looking started chewing!! He had the entire chicken strip in his mouth chewing when i wasnt looking! lol.. I took the chicken out of his mouth and put him in his kennel for a time out! He hasnt stole food since!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lol.. well if I dont catch the dog in action I grab some jowls and get them real close and say slowly and firmly.. NOOOOO, bad meek or scrap or whoever if I DID catch them in the act I will slap me some booty. My dogs are good about tucking there but in and darting to the other side of the room because they know I wont chase them so they just get a good kick start lmao

Dogs are like kids, you gotta remind them.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

rednose420 said:


> my deke jumped on my kitchen counter ONCE when he was a puppy. My fiance works at red robin and brought me home a chicken strip from work. I opened the box it came in and the phone rang. I was only in the other room long enough to pick up the phone and walk straight back to the kitchen. I looked in the box and it seemed like there was less chicken. so i look for deke and he was layin on my couch staring right at me. not chewing or anything. so i act like i am not looking at him thinkin maybe he hid it somewhere and watched out of the corner of my eye and when he thought i wasnt looking started chewing!! He had the entire chicken strip in his mouth chewing when i wasnt looking! lol.. I took the chicken out of his mouth and put him in his kennel for a time out! He hasnt stole food since!


this story made me laugh out loud!!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> lol.. well if I dont catch the dog in action I grab some jowls and get them real close and say slowly and firmly.. NOOOOO, bad meek or scrap or whoever if I DID catch them in the act I will slap me some booty. *My dogs are good about tucking there but in and darting to the other side of the room because they know I wont chase them so they just get a good kick start* lmao
> 
> Dogs are like kids, you gotta remind them.


 :rofl:

ah man, lol!!!!!!!! I am glad my dog doesnt do the butt tuck and dart. my shepard lab Socrates used to get zoomies when I told him no. it is funny now but at the time it was annoying. hehe


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lmao I know.. I hate the butt tuck, no matter how far I reach out, almost like im going to lean over there butt tucks under and zoom there gone, sometimes it just makes me smile, the butt tuck is cute when there not in trouble lmao


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

chocolate is bad for dogs. i dont know about pudding bkuz it isnt real chocolate but next time i would reccommend being more stingy and eat it all  that is funny though Red acts as a cat sometimes. i caught him on top of my dresser the other day, he was exploring for a treat that i had hid from him. not too sure how he got up there but i walked in and he thrown off all of my cloths laying folded on my dresser. none the less he got that treat, and i had to pick him up to get him off so he wouldnt scratch the fininsh of my dresser. i couldnt get onto him bkuz i thought it to be hilarious


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> lmao I know.. I hate the butt tuck, no matter how far I reach out, almost like im going to lean over there butt tucks under and zoom there gone, sometimes it just makes me smile, the butt tuck is cute when there not in trouble lmao


*HAHAHAHAHAHAHA, Riley never gets the zoomies. She did it once. Peaches does that butt tuck tho when I tell her no she automatically tuck and runs. lol, I love getting Peaches to do her Zoomies she is funny to watch*



fortyfootelf said:


> chocolate is bad for dogs. i dont know about pudding bkuz it isnt real chocolate but next time i would reccommend being more stingy and eat it all  that is funny though Red acts as a cat sometimes. i caught him on top of my dresser the other day, he was exploring for a treat that i had hid from him. not too sure how he got up there but i walked in and he thrown off all of my cloths laying folded on my dresser. none the less he got that treat, and i had to pick him up to get him off so he wouldnt scratch the fininsh of my dresser. i couldnt get onto him bkuz i thought it to be hilarious


*I called her vet right after it happened freaking and he said that pudding is fine. she ate half a cup (he said that is hardly enough to do anything to a dog and that she would need to eat tubs of it to hurt her and the most damage half a cup or a cup would do is cause loose stool due to the milk product in the pudding.) =)*
*I really love my vet. he is always willing to answer questions and help me out.*


----------

